# Black Piranha not feeding?!



## aleechin (Feb 13, 2004)

Yesterday I picked up my first Black Piranha.. I've had several Red Bellied ones before, but they were pusses. Even though its the first day, I decided to drop a few gold fish in to watch it maul. I mean, i've read stories about how it doesn't care and it will just maul anything in its path. But its like they have become friends!!

When will he eat?! And how can I motivate him to start eating more live fish, because I think the guy at the aquarium centre just fed him dead shrimp...

p.s. He looks amazing!


----------



## GloomCookie (Dec 30, 2003)

i got myself a 6 inch black rhom from my lfs on aspecial order. i had him for about a month and he was a wuss. all he did was chill out and act like... a normal fish no serial killer here. It really depends on the fish whether or not he will be a killer. jsut hang in there and appreciate your new fish.

also try maybe bringing the temp up to 80degrees or so, i have been told this will make the P's a bit more aggressive.


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

the rhom is still adjusting to his new home.


----------



## aleechin (Feb 13, 2004)

Nevermind, I just came back from the gym, and to my pleasure i saw a fish head in the bottom of my tank.

all i have to do now, is starve him till he gets pissed


----------



## pair4s (Feb 21, 2004)

i got a black piranha over 24 hrs ago and it has just been chilling under some wood, doesnt seem agressive at all. hasnt eaten either, i placed 5 rosys and no luck yet. its about 2.5 inches in a 35 gal tank, i will move it as soon as it gets a litter bigger, and i get rid of my ofish in the other tank. am i doing somting wrong? i hopehe gets meaner soon, i traded a mean 7" rbp for him


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

gawd how gullable..peeps gets disappointed everyday which their expectation of the "black piranha" as a killing machine. I own 5 black piranhas and never ones expected them to be what their fame for. I simply love them for their personality and beautiful looks


----------



## pair4s (Feb 21, 2004)

my red belly was hella mean, i did think that the black would be vicouse though ill admit. i am a newb, do you keep your blacks p's together?


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

i just got my black piranha hes cool he just hangs out and doesn't do much but its because hes getting used to the tank.


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

mine is still adjusting to the tank after a week, they could tank up to months. Mine hasnt eatnen anything but some feeders the first 2 days, im trying to get him to take some shrimp but stobborn so far. If your coming into this hobby because you want to own a serial killer theres a good chance of being dissapointed =(


----------



## pair4s (Feb 21, 2004)

iheard they get meaner the older they get, maybe our rhoms are just too young, how big are your p's?


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

maybe 3" 3.5"


----------

